# Two monitors, one computer



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

I have one computer and two screens for it. One is regular computer screen that I use for everyday tasks. Another is big screen TV that I use to watch movies or listen to music from that computer. Right now I have two regular computer cables and I have to plug and unplug them each time I need to change a screen. Also I have to do the same with green audio cable. And I have to switch resolutions on PC every time I do that because my resolution gets screwed up. What I need to do it be able to have them hooked up at the same time. 

I wanna be able to see same picture on both screens. 

But also if possible I wanna be able to put them in parallel mode when I could use one program on one screen and another program on another screen. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

You need to provide some specifics about your computer. What type of Graphics adapter does it have -- on board, AGP, PCI Express, PCI Express X16? If onboard, what type expansion slot (of the above) is availaable? Also, what wattage power supply does your computer have, since that will make a difference as to what graphics card you can use. The rationale for these questions is that you can get graphics cards with dual outputs. Also, it may be possible to use a combination of onboard graphics and a graphics card.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

oh boy I wish I knew all this stuff. I will look it up and hopefully give you answers when I get home. All I know is thats a relatively new computer from HP from Staples and I paid a little over 400 for it. I looked on the back and I didnt see extra outputs for monitors.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Most of the recent "performance" graphics cards have dual monitor output capabilities. For example, nearly all of the Nvidia 8xxx and 9xxx-based cards have dual outputs, and the same for most ATI cards.










The PC I'm using has an EVGA-brand Nvidia 8600 GTS-series PCI-express card. It has 2 DVI-A connectors on the back and ships with adapters to convert one or both into VGA connectors, as needed. It also has a DIN plug and adapters for it to convert from DIN to component or composite/S-Video, so you can use an analog TV as a 2nd or 3rd display.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey that looks like my card! I used the dual monitor abilities on it until one of my screens went out. I havent had fundage to replace it. I tried using a CRT display, but it was just too much of a diference in size and quality i couldn't deal with it. with HDTV's dropping in price I might just wait a month or 2 and get that second display then.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a nVidia chipset video card, 8900GT, with 640MB of memory. I have my computer monitor, a Dell SP2309W connected to it via a DVI cable and run it at a resolution of 2048x1152. The second DVI port on the video card is connect to my Samsung LNT4665 via a DVI to HDMI Cable. An audio pair is necessary to deliver sound from the computer to the Samsung. I am able to switch back and forth at will between the monitors or run both simultaneously. The difference in resolutions is slight but is unnoticeable.

Some TV's cannot take a DVI signal from the computer. The Samsung has a designated HDMI port for the DVI connection and it must be used.

I will frequently play Half Life 2 on the Samsung from the PC and it is quite impressive.

Larry


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Ironwood - do you have a seperate video card in your PC, or are you using integrated graphics?

If you have a stock PC that you bought at a Best Buy type store, you almost certainly have integrated graphics. If so, you'll need to buy a video card.

You can check your PC's manual to see what type of card you need. PCI Express slot is common.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah thats what it is its integrated graphics. how much would it cost me to get a new card? is there any kind of splitter to split the signal two ways?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

If you post the exact model number of your PC, we can look it up and tell you what your options are. We'll need to figure out what kind of slots you have available.

You'll need to buy a new card; you can't "split" the existing one and get the functionality you want. You can get a decent/good card for $50-100. The one I posted above is $69 from Newegg.com.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

ironwood - make sure you let us know if you're using WindowsXP, Vista, or Mac


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

ironwood said:


> yeah thats what it is its integrated graphics. how much would it cost me to get a new card? *is there any kind of splitter to split the signal two ways*?


yes. (edit--- i'm talking about a splitter for a graphics card; not integrated graphics)

at my office, i have two dell computers that have a DVI port in a graphics card (not integrated); it goes to a splitter then to a KVM switch, which accepts 4 cables coming off the two splitters (two computers sharing two monitors). the keyboard, mouse, and speakers all connect to the KVM switch; i have a keystroke that swaps computers.

i don't remember what each of these components are called specifically, like the model number; it came as a packaged deal. i just know they each use some type of DVI splitter.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

Very sorry it took me so long I finally got a picture of my computer. Where do I go from here?


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

I forgot to add: this is HP computer and it has Vista on it.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Your computer does not have a Video Card, what it has is referred to as "integrated video" that is built in to the motherboard.

You need to do the following:
1. determine what type of "slots" you have available inside the PC. If you are not comfortable with opening your PC, then take it to someplace like Best Buy where they can open it for you and tell you what kind of video card you can install.
2. Install a video card with dual outputs... see the picture posted in the thread.
3. You need to check the connections on the two monitors you are going to use... the connections on the new video card are going to be DVI connections and you need to be certain that your monitor can connect this way. Your TV will most likely not have a DVI connection, but may have an HDMI connection that works with DVI. Cables that are DVI to HDMI are readily available.

Curing your issue will take some work and if you are not comfortable opening the PC and installing new hardware you need to find or hire someone who can help. Your PC is NOT going to be capable of dealing with it any other way.



ironwood said:


> Very sorry it took me so long I finally got a picture of my computer. Where do I go from here?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

ironwood said:


> Very sorry it took me so long I finally got a picture of my computer. Where do I go from here?


There should be a sticker on it with the make and model number.

ex: "HP Pavilion xx-1234"

Post that and we can give you more info.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks guys. I have Staples nearby so I can ask them for advice they are very friendly. But I'd rather learn and fix this myself.
Finally I was able to find the sticker, went through a big mess of wires for that. Model: HP Pavilion PC a6010n.
Monitors I have are NEC Opticlear 19" with DVI (is that whats its called) for video and requires green cord for audio. Other monitor is Samsung ln46a750 with the same set of connections - dvi for video and green plug for sound. It also has HDMIs and one USB port.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

ok I took off side panel and found that there are three slots available. one is being used by a phone jack (for dial-up internet) and it can be removed, other two are empty. so my guess is if I buy one of those video dual cards I should be able to plug it in without any help. am I right?


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

IIP said:


> Most of the recent "performance" graphics cards have dual monitor output capabilities. For example, nearly all of the Nvidia 8xxx and 9xxx-based cards have dual outputs, and the same for most ATI cards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see two DVI connectors for video. What about audio connection? I have a green port on the back of my computer, how do I hook two screens? There is also green plug on front of the computer that is supposed to be for headphones.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

You need an audio card for audio. Video cards only process video.
Your PC has integrated audio too.

I looked up your model at support.hp.com. You need a PCI Express x16 graphic card. I wouldn't go to Staples for this - go to Best Buy or even buy it online.

Go to support.hp.com - they'll tell you what you need. http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...46&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3377270&lang=en

Have you ever added a card before? If not, here are some important things to remember:
0. Optional - make sure you have a current backup. You can never be too safe.
1. Turn off your PC
2. Unplug your PC
3. Press the power button for 2 seconds after it's off and unplugged.
4. Open the case (if it isn't open)
5. Make sure you have a lot of light to help you see what you're doing
6. Ground yourself by touching the power supply! This is very important. Don't wear clothing that is "staticy" like a sweater or acrylic. 
7. Follow the instructions.

It's actually very easy! Go for it!


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Your problem may be solved by upgrading your drivers. I have an HP desktop that I wanted to connect a TV to. There were conflicts. After I upgraded the driver it had single output (with a splitter cable), duel monitor capabilities. This is on an HP computer with intigrated nvidia video. I do not know this for a fact, but it appears that the computer ignores any feedback from the TV and just sends out the video in the resolution set for the monitor. My TV is a 32" 720P HD . It seems to auto adjust to the input resolution.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> You need an audio card for audio. Video cards only process video.
> Your PC has integrated audio too.
> 
> I looked up your model at support.hp.com. You need a PCI Express x16 graphic card. I wouldn't go to Staples for this - go to Best Buy or even buy it online.
> ...


I have two green plugs for audio - one on the back and one of front of the computer. Cant I just use them for sound on both screens?


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

lwilli201 said:


> Your problem may be solved by upgrading your drivers. I have an HP desktop that I wanted to connect a TV to. There were conflicts. After I upgraded the driver it had single output (with a splitter cable), duel monitor capabilities. This is on an HP computer with intigrated nvidia video. I do not know this for a fact, but it appears that the computer ignores any feedback from the TV and just sends out the video in the resolution set for the monitor. My TV is a 32" 720P HD . It seems to auto adjust to the input resolution.


what is a splitter cable?


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

1. Audio: Only 1 audio output for both moniters most time with any PC you will loose sound from rear audio when you connect something to front audio. This is part of any PC not exclusive to HP.

2. Video Upgrade: Yes PCI Express 16x video card will give you your dual-moniter setup, but also when you upgrade this will your power supply meet the demands of the new card? An example is my current pc has 350w power supply which is the minimum that my video card requires & Im running a 9500GT which can be found online for $70 or less

3. Power: Refer to #2

4. Installation simple as plugging card into motherboard (& power supply if nesassary), bootup, update/install drivers.

5. As safety precaution anytime you take covers off PC or working inside best to unplug the power cord from the power supply. Also when you do the upgrade make sure you have power cord & moniter disconnected from PC (also speakers if use external power source), then with all disconnected try to power on to drain remaining charge from PC. Also touch the metal part of tower case or power supply to discharge static from you before touching internals of your computer.

6. Yes it is easy, if any questions about anything just ask someone is always bound to know (or atleast think we know, which is the same right?)


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Ironwood - did you go to the HP support website? I have 2 HP's, and I think everything you'll need is there.


Don't even think about audio. You're wanting to work on video, right?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm running 3 monitors on my PC. You want to set up whatever you get so that the second monitor is an extension, rather than a duplicate, of your primary monitor.

My primary video card is a GeForce 8500 which feeds 2 monitors (1 and 3), and my second video card is a GeForce 7200 which feeds the third monitor (which is actually monitor 2).

You can probably add a video card that will let you use your integrated video for one monitor, and the new card for the second monitor. If not, then you will have to disable the integraded video support and run both from the new card.

Once you have the new card installed, and both monitors hooked up, right click on your desktop, select properties, then settings. You should see two monitor symbols, one may be subdued. Click that one then click the "extend my desktop onto this monitor". Set the screen resolution to the proper value, and then apply. You should now have both monitors working.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

sideswipe said:


> 1. Audio: Only 1 audio output for both moniters most time with any PC you will loose sound from rear audio when you connect something to front audio. This is part of any PC not exclusive to HP.
> 
> 2. Video Upgrade: Yes PCI Express 16x video card will give you your dual-moniter setup, but also when you upgrade this will your power supply meet the demands of the new card? An example is my current pc has 350w power supply which is the minimum that my video card requires & Im running a 9500GT which can be found online for $70 or less
> 
> ...


Thanks. I realized that turning computer off would be a good idea. Didnt do it last time and found my finger inside the running fan. 
As to power supply demands I have no idea. Will need to research on that. Or just plug a new card and see if its gonna work?


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Ironwood - did you go to the HP support website? I have 2 HP's, and I think everything you'll need is there.
> 
> Don't even think about audio. You're wanting to work on video, right?


Well I guess audio is not that important. I would use big screen for movies and music, so small screen doesnt really need audio.
As to the website I didnt go there yet.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> I'm running 3 monitors on my PC. You want to set up whatever you get so that the second monitor is an extension, rather than a duplicate, of your primary monitor.
> 
> My primary video card is a GeForce 8500 which feeds 2 monitors (1 and 3), and my second video card is a GeForce 7200 which feeds the third monitor (which is actually monitor 2).
> 
> ...


Would it be cheaper to buy a video card with single video output since integrated video already has one video out?
Also I am glad to hear that I can extend monitors which means I can run different programs on different screens at the same time. Am I right?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

carl6 said:


> I'm running 3 monitors on my PC. You want to set up whatever you get so that the second monitor is an extension, rather than a duplicate, of your primary monitor.


As one of the goals was to watch the same content on both the TV and the monitor, this is not what the OP was looking for.

Practically speaking, I don't think it will work without a lot of futzing.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

harsh said:


> As one of the goals was to watch the same content on both the TV and the monitor, this is not what the OP was looking for.
> 
> Practically speaking, I don't think it will work without a lot of futzing.


Yeah but on the second thought I'd rather have both options instead of just duplicate as long as it cost the same and doesnt require too much work.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

ironwood - I'd get a card for about $90 from Best Buy. Try it - if it doesn't work, return it.


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

ironwood said:


> Would it be cheaper to buy a video card with single video output since integrated video already has one video out?
> Also I am glad to hear that I can extend monitors which means I can run different programs on different screens at the same time. Am I right?


You cannot run two graphic processors at the same time unless it is "crossfire" or "sli"...which are the terms used by ati and nvidia for higher end gaming dual video card configurations.

From what I can see, this PC is equipped with a HiPro 250W power supply, which is about as small as they come. Thus, without changing out your power supply, your choices are very limited. You can verify by opening your PC up and looking at the sticker on the power supply.

This would probably be a good card for you (with dual DVI out, which is what you're trying to accomplish). Specs say it needs a minimum 300W power supply..but it might work.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Ironwood - with that power supply, it may be better just to but a new PC and use that as an alternate. But even if you buy new, you'll end up needing a new video card.

To expand on the power supply thing (which is 100% correct)... The card uses power. Most have fans too. Those new power needs may be too much for your low-end power supply (the thing that turns AC power into DC and powers your PC).

If you're thinking about new, you should look at the Apple line. I'm a Vista guy, but you might find the Mac to be perfect for your needs.


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

ironwood don't go buy new pc.

power supplies can be swapped out without issues Antec has a Basiq series which is inexpensive $20-$30 for 350w 

also with nVidia software can run as either stretched or 2 separate moniters (unsure how ati/amd works)

so the big quest would be what resolution are you looking for on both screens, also besides web surfing & movie watching any other graphic usage we should be aware of to help you(ie. gaming)? if so could you list specifics so we can give best recommendations for video card itself


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

ironwood said:


> Would it be cheaper to buy a video card with single video output since integrated video already has one video out?
> Also I am glad to hear that I can extend monitors which means I can run different programs on different screens at the same time. Am I right?


im going 2 say no on this most video cards come with dual-outputs & only can activate both on-board video & video card through bios settings (hp & oem venders tend to cut your options on what you can/cannot do in here)


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Ironwood - with that power supply, it may be better just to but a new PC and use that as an alternate. But even if you buy new, you'll end up needing a new video card.
> 
> To expand on the power supply thing (which is 100% correct)... The card uses power. Most have fans too. Those new power needs may be too much for your low-end power supply (the thing that turns AC power into DC and powers your PC).
> 
> If you're thinking about new, you should look at the Apple line. I'm a Vista guy, but you might find the Mac to be perfect for your needs.


Thanks I'll keep in mind. Not ready to buy an Apple yet though. They are kool but way too expensive. I have Vista on this computer by the way and I love it but for some reason it freezes internet browsers all the time. At first it worked perfect but later it just sucks. Dont know what to do with it besides constant reboots.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

sideswipe said:


> ironwood don't go buy new pc.
> 
> power supplies can be swapped out without issues Antec has a Basiq series which is inexpensive $20-$30 for 350w
> 
> ...


Nah its really a simple setting. I dont even do gaming. 
What I was looking for was a simple solution to split video signal like I would do on a TV backfeed (I just did one in my bathroom). But now I realize that its not so simple with computers. 
Thanks for all the replies. I probably will eventually do something but not right away since I need at least 100 dollars for video card and power supply. By the way cant I get all this stuff for half price on Ebay?
Also about buying a new computer what would be the cheapest I know Ebay has tens of thousands of computers for sale new and used.


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

probably recommend 9300 or 9400 series dx 10 compatible for vista, go with atleast 256mb on card ram (recommend 512mb) i recommend these as they are nVidia & in past i've see lots of issues with ati/amd drivers, looking @ this series card should put you closer to $50 range vs. $100 range with higher end cards/power supplies, when get a chance will give you a few links to recommendations in the mean time check Newegg i highly recommend them + if you look @ ratings one of highest by others ( google has them higher than amazon atm  )


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Ironwood - Nothing to do with your video card, but your browser freezes are almost certanly caused by malware. Make sure your virus definitions are curnent, run a complete anti-virus scan. I'd also get AdAware and Spybot and run those. Today!


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

had time to look up for you forgot 8000 series was dx 10 also

so recommend 8400gs & basiq 350 power supply about $55 (+ s/h) of course you spend more you get more but pretty much anything up to 8600gts or 9600gt in those series of lines require up to min. 350w power supply & since you not gaming stress on power supply wont be an issue

also besides fixing browser issue since your on vista may want 2 consider upgrading ram from 1gb to at least 2 or 3gb did memory configuator on Newegg want to buy in pairs since your pc is configured for dual-channel ram, that will help with everything from boot up to shut down to all apps & web surfing & at $22 for 2gb more its very worthwhile investment as any 1 will tell you


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Ironwood - Pay attention to Sideswipe. Excellent advice!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Audio:

Y-splitter for 3.5mm:










http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021802&p_id=667&seq=1&format=2

3.5mm to stereo RCA female:










http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021804&p_id=666&seq=1&format=2

25' stereo RCA cable:










http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021803&p_id=2009&seq=1&format=2

Plug the Y-splitter into the green audio output on the back of the computer. Plug your computer speakers into one of the two output jacks, and the 3.5mm to RCA cable on the other. Run the 25' RCA cable from the computer to your TV. Usually there will be an HDMI input that also has analog audio inputs. If not, then you may have to run component cables instead of HDMI from the video card to the TV, along with the audio cables.

Any and all cables you might need are available from Monoprice at ridiculously cheap prices.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

IIP - His computer has TOSLINK output!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> IIP - His computer has TOSLINK output!


Doh! Well, then, that would obviously be the better choice, provided his other equipment will accept a digital optical cable. And, as always, Monoprice has the best prices on TOSLink optical cables.

(TOSLink = TOshiba/Sony Link, the consumer standard for digital audio optical cables).


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Ironwood - Nothing to do with your video card, but your browser freezes are almost certanly caused by malware. Make sure your virus definitions are curnent, run a complete anti-virus scan. I'd also get AdAware and Spybot and run those. Today!


well I am using Avast and I dont have freezing problem on my other computer that runs on XP and much older. This one on the other hand is barely used but it does freeze the internet. I will try spyboy and adaware thanks.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

thank you everybody for your replies I will definitely use the information as soon as I am ready. right now its a bad time my funds are depleted after Christmas


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Ironwood - Nothing to do with your video card, but your browser freezes are almost certanly caused by malware. Make sure your virus definitions are curnent, run a complete anti-virus scan. I'd also get AdAware and Spybot and run those. Today!


now arent AdAware and Spybot the same thing? should I run both or just pick one?


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

ironwood said:


> thank you everybody for your replies I will definitely use the information as soon as I am ready. right now its a bad time my funds are depleted after Christmas


same here but Christmas was for the kids, my Christmas comes after W-2 gets in.


----------

